# Distance from others?



## A Salt Shaker (May 7, 2013)

Just a question,

Going out with the wife and grandkids early (6 am) Saturday morning, the plan was to fish the cuts along San Jose. Appearantry numerous others had the same. 

One cut had a boat and Wade Fisher on one side, I eased up the other side of the cut. My plan was to work away from the other guy. I dropped the PP to get the kids set up.

We weren't within talking distance but I gave him a wave and was returned with a rather lovely choice of hollored profanity.

I translated that to please stay right there and fish...which I shouldn't have but I did. A flats boat came in on plane on my other side running back on in.

If I crowded the Wade Fisher I apologize, I always try and give you guys a wide birth. 

When working a cut or opening is the entire cut or opening or bar considered theirs? 

I'd like to avoid this in the future.

Salt


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

A Salt Shaker said:


> Just a question,
> 
> Going out with the wife and grandkids early (6 am) Saturday morning, the plan was to fish the cuts along San Jose. Appearantry numerous others had the same.
> 
> ...


No you did fine.. he was just jealous of the kiddos zebcos!!!! dont worry about others and get the youngins on fish!!!! there is no predetermined amount of room to give any one person on public water.... just try to be courteous which it sounds like you did!!!!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

This might be the hardest question to answer correctly " how much room do I give other fishermen/women"? I've been around people that if they can see you, you are too close. I've also had people come well inside my casting range in an uncrowded surf or bay. 

I don't like to fish with random people, friends yes, strangers no, so I give the randoms a wide berth. If someone is on a structure or area I would like to fish I try to gather what there doing and see if there is a way to work in and still stay 100 or more yards away. 

I've nearly coming to blows over this stuff in the past, but now I just generally move on or maybe tell them that you almost caught a hook ( I've had fishermen come in behind me while fly casting the dawn surf well in range of the back cast). If I'm on a wade or drift, I prefer if someone doesn't jump in front of me in the direction I'm heading, 

In tight areas like bayous and marsh drains, I'm not one who gets mad if i'm there first and someone wants to pass by to get to the vast water beyond. I've never quite gotten people who do get mad when they are anchored up fishing a 40 wide channel and can't understand how anyone should be able to pass by to fish the hundreds or thousands of acres beyond.


----------



## A Salt Shaker (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.

Salt


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

"I'm fishing Alllllllll this!! (Wave arms making a safe at home plate motion).....and both sides too. (Point to the other side of the bay). Get away from me I'll kill ya!"


----------



## bfrog2 (Jul 22, 2008)

I try to give 100 yards on open water, or get in behind a drifter on a reef (instead of in front of them). I've never really understood the people who get upset about boats going past when they are fishing the only narrow cut to get to the other area. If you fish on a highway there are going to be cars.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

just be wary of fishing/wading direction. give a wide berth if you want to pass in front of a wader in their wading/casting direction. as for cuts, anything goes IMO. moses lake flood gate is a great example.


----------

